# Brauche Hilfe zu Photoshop Cs3 Extended



## Xauripux (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir Photoshop cs3 Extended besorgt, leider noch nicht aktiviert, und kann es nicht richtig benutzen. Also ich starte Photoshop, überspringe die Aktivierung und starte ein neues Projekt. An diesem kann ich dann aber nicht alle Filter anwenden, da diese nur "dünn" (nicht anklickbar) angezeigt werden. Bei Bedarf kann ich ja eventuell auch noch Screenshots machen.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was gemeint ist und könnt schnell helfen
Danke und mit freundlichen Grüßen
Xauripux


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Juni 2007)

Schau mal ob der Modus(-Bild--Modus) auf RGB 8-Bit Kanal steht. Nur dort hat man die meisten Filter zur Verfügung.


Alex


----------



## Xauripux (17. Juni 2007)

Jaa, vielen Dank, Thema ist hiermit erledigt (das ging ja schnell  )


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Juni 2007)

Noch eine Gegenfrage: Warum hast du CS3 noch nicht aktiviert?


Alex


----------



## Xauripux (17. Juni 2007)

Keine Zeit, ich würde es über Telefon-Aktivierung machen, aber immer wenn ich Zeit habe (wie jetzt zum Beispiel) denke ich das eh keiner rangehen würde, weil Sonntag ist. Oder wie läuft das denn ab? Also ich rufe da an, dann geb ich die Codes an die ich angeben muss und dann bekomme ich einen? Kannst mir ja sagen wie du das gemacht hast und wie das bei dir ablief


----------



## Xauripux (17. Juni 2007)

OK, hab jetzt auch aktiviert  vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## Briana (23. März 2008)

ich habe jetzt auch schon mehrere male versucht, cs3 per telefon zu aktivieren. aber irgendwie funktioniert es nie... am schluss heißt es ja, dass die nummern jetzt verarbeitet werden. und dann kommt, dass sie nicht richtig verarbeitet waren, oder ned richtig waren oder so was. auf jeden fall funktioniert des ned! weiß ned was ich jetzt machen soll... kann mir einer helfen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. März 2008)

Service aus Fleisch und Blut anrufen 


Alex


----------



## Tha Help Needer (22. Juli 2008)

Erstmal ein Hallo an alle. 
Habe heute morgen mein CS3 geöffnet. Möchte einen Banner erstellen, wähle den Pinsel, wähle Brushes aus und erstelle einen Hintergrund. Nun gehe ich auch Bild-> Anpassungen und möchte den Farbton ändern. Aber leider ist es nicht unterlegt und nicht anklickbar. 

Anschließend ändere ich in den Standardmodus in dem ich das Bild sehe. Und dann steht dort Unbenannt-1.jpg (grau/8)

wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte das alles nur noch in grau ist, und ich nichts mehr färben kann?

schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## Zinken (22. Juli 2008)

Tha Help Needer hat gesagt.:


> Unbenannt-1.jpg (grau/8)


Am Graustufenmodus. Die Lösung steht ein paar Posts weiter oben: 'Bild - Modus - RGB 8bit'


----------



## Kennedy-peine (13. August 2008)

Also! bräcuhte mal HIlfe

Habe vorhin ein Bild geöffnet, dieses war allerdings gequetscht, verzerrt was auch immer. Also überall steht ich soll einfach das Pixel Seitenverhältnis auf Quadratisch stellen. Habe ich getan. Allerdings sind die Bilder immer noch verzerrt/gequetscht. Es kann sein das ich irgendwie auf löschen gekommen bin. Auf jeden Fall.

Wie krieg ich das wieder hin? Wenn ich es geklöscht habe, wie biege ich es wieder gerade?

Wenn ich das Bild nun geöffnet habe, und es halt verzerrt ist. Muss ich es ja irgendwie wieder normal kriegen. Also will ich die Größe ändern. Ich geh normal auf Bild->Bidlgröße. Normalerweise, wenn ich eine Grö0e ändere , ändert sich die andere Größe ja auch sodass das Bild normal aussieht und nicht verzerrt wirkt/ist.

Könnte das auch an dem oben beschriebenen Problem liegen? Liegt es an etwas anderem? Wenn ja an was, und wie kriege ich es weg?

Thx 4 Help


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2008)

Gib mal einen Screenshot!

Es ist doch einfach nur verzerrt, oder? Kannst du es denn nicht in X bzw. Y skalieren (Proportionen erhalten ausschalten)?


----------



## Kennedy-peine (13. August 2008)

das ist ja mein problem....proportionen beibehalten ist ja das es einfach nur kleiner ist....bei mir ist das ausgeschaltet ich möchte das gerne wieder einschalten


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (13. August 2008)

Aber wenn du Proportionen wieder einschaltest, denn ändert es ja nichts an der Verzerrung.

Es sei denn, du hast das Bild noch unverzerrt und möchtest es einfach skalieren.
Dazu kannst du:

1. Zwischen den Feldern für die %-Werte auf die Kette klicken (dadurch wird proportionalsklaiert; du musst nur ein Feld "ausfüllen").

2. In der Optionsleiste jeweils identische %-Werte eintragen;

3. Im Transformations-Modus die Shift-Taste beim Skalieren gedrückthalten;


----------



## Kennedy-peine (13. August 2008)

Und wie krieg ich das verzerrte weg? Weil ich kann den ja einfach skalieren damit er nicht mehr verzerrt ist, aber ich wil ja das der die beim öffnen gar nicht erst verzerrt


----------

